# .mov 2 .avi



## leimy (28. März 2005)

wie kann ich das .mov format in ein .avi konvertieren? 
 mfg
 leimy


----------



## zirag (28. März 2005)

Mit dem Programm "RAD Video Tools" , man sollte es aber kaufen , da sonst Werbung in den Videos zu sehen ist (wenn ich mich recht erinnere)


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Blaschki (1. April 2005)

Es gibt aber auch den sehr guten "MOV to AVI MPEG WMV Converter".
Zu finden auf:
http://www.aone-video.com/mov.htm


----------



## Lofwyr (3. April 2005)

hoi,

kannst auch avisynth + quicktimealternative benutzen
über den directshow kannst du virtualdub ein avi vorgauckeln und es das real als solches speichern

gruss


----------



## TanTe (20. April 2005)

Mit dem mplayer http://www.mplayerhq.hu (heute schon zum 2. mal gepostet) funktionierts am schnellsten. ist allerdings nicht so einfach zu bedienen wie andere Programme (gibts f. Windows und Linux).


----------



## apfelschoko (23. Juni 2010)

guck mal hier: http://www.wondershare.de/tutorial/mov-zu-avi-mac-umwandeln.html#227


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier sind zwar schon 5 Programme genannt, möchte aber auch meinen Senf dazu geben:
Ich bevorzuge für alle Konvertierungen das Programm Avidemux (OpenSource, Plattformunabhängig). Dieses kann so ziemlich alles lesen und in ein Dutzend andere Formate umwandeln. Das ganze funktioniert sehr stabil und ich hatte bisher fast keine Probleme damit.

Gruß
BK


----------

